# Show colors for a Smokey Cream/Cremello?



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Jewel tones.... Blue... Green... Maybe red. No browns... Although I did see one very sharp brown getup once.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Oooo I love jewel tones it just seems like they'd be so harsh against her. What about darkish pastels like a light teal or lavender?


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I think colors that really pop on horses do the best! Like on my red horse I do bright blues such as royal sky and teal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

That makes sense.... maybe ill try emerald green or blue...


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I think any blue would just set her off!!! Maybe even some purples!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueStormborn (Jun 3, 2014)

I think sky blue, pink or lavender!!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Most any color looks good on a cremello, except perhaps yellow  I really like turquoise on my cremello, but he also looks great in burgundy, purple, hunter green, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rail Royalty (May 24, 2014)

lavender!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Id love to see purple on her. Heather suto on face book has a little mare about yours color although shes tested a pearl buckskin I think and purple just pops!


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

I think a maroon color would look really classy!!


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

I think a raspberry color would really pop. If you think jewel tones are too harsh, how about a more muted type like teal or amethyst?


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Wow loving these ideas! Thanks everyone  I was thinking the same thing faiza. I love teal


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

Same, southernbound. The horse I ride is red roan and teal is his color. It would be fantastic on your girl


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

turquiose  my light palomino looks super in his turquiose halter.


----------

